# Please help..early toyota and plow



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys first off hello, I am new here and this site is great. i am not a newb to plowing, but I am confused on a few things. My first plow truck was my 96 GMC sonoma ZR-2, I put a brand new 6'9" MM on it and loved it. Since getting rid of that I currently plow with a one ton dump with a 9' mm but it is sometimes too big.

I have always wanted an early model toyota (89-94) with the 22r or 22re and now I can justify it, I need a small plow truck! I have an 05 TRD but want to keep that nice. So heres the deal, I have talked to many fisher dealers and they say they cant help me out because those toyotas were not designed for steel plows, yet I know they can handle it I see them every where.

I have found a truck that I want to buy but I dont want to buy it before I have a few facts straight onthe plow situation. Ideally I would like a used mm 6.5 but they are hard to come by as are the pushplates. There are some out there for s-10s etc that I could modify the pushplates for but my ? is will the harnesses work. Is it ok if it is a two plug or a three plug harness as long as the plow coincides with the harness. Also comes along with this is the three or four port module. Will either set up work on these trucks? Given that the plow is the same hook up as the harness?

Also, there are a ton or 6'9" mm's available because of the recall. Would these few extra inches be too much weight. I think those are all three plug harnesses and plows as well. If this set up would work, I think I would be in business. I could even modify those push plates from a Tacoma to work. 

I am sorry this post is soo long but i do really appreciate the help, fisher is making it hard for me to figure this all out on my own, thanks guys.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i have a two plug 6'9" system on my 94 toyota. The newer 3 plug ones are smaller/lighter. I would assume you can put a 3 plug on an older one if you find the push plates for it. Fisher doesn't make the mounts any more, so you'll have to find a used one.


----------

